# Converter for Churchill - leaky



## Bman40 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have had some problems with the converter for the Churchill.

They seem to lose the 'vacuum' and blob ink on the page. 

Anyone have a similar experience?

I find the pen works OK with a cartridge installed.

Barry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 16, 2007)

Try another converter.  It is possible you have a defective one. Consider getting a premium convertor.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 16, 2007)

Well seeing as you need to buy one anyway, try these: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31048 

They are less than the cost of the better Schmidt, and I will not use the cheap junk ones.


----------

